# Adria Coral Compact - Flyscreen door problems



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

I wondered if anyone else had a flyscreen door on their Coral Compact?

On mine, there is a little lock to make the flyscreen door and the actual door stay together - but the lock keeps coming loose - so that means that you have to keep opening the two doors separately - which is a complete pain.

Anyone else had this problem? And if so, how did you fix it? 

Heather


----------

